# scrollbar die linksbündig angezeigt wird nur anzeigen wenn sie gebraucht wird



## Spot84 (6. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Panel in eine JScrollPane gelegt und die Scrollbar folgendermassen linksbündig ausgerichtet.

```
JScrollPane pane=new JScrollPane(panel,JScrollPane.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED,JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_NEVER);
JScrollBar scrollBar = pane.getVerticalScrollBar();
	
JPanel scroll=new JPanel();
scroll.setLayout(new BoxLayout(scroll,BoxLayout.X_AXIS));
scroll.add(scrollBar);
scroll.add(test);
```

Ich würde jetzt gerne die scrollBar nur einblenden wenn sie gebraucht wird aber das will irgendwie nicht gelingen da man für eine einzelne scrollBar keine Scrollbar Policy wie VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_AS_NEEDED setzen kann. Im Moment wird sie linksbündig aber halt immer angezeigt :/

Hat da einer eine Idee?


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Mrz 2009)

ähm Panel in JScrollpane und fertig ist die Sache
was du da machst find ich sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Spot84 (6. Mrz 2009)

ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst. das panel was eine scrollpane haben soll füge ich doch im Konstruktor hinzu.
das zweite Panel scroll ist nur dafür da damit ich einen scrollbalken habe der nicht auf der rechten Seite sondern auf der linken ist.


----------



## Verjigorm (6. Mrz 2009)

Die JScrollpane "verleiht" dem JPanel eine Scrollbar!

Wenn du ein JPanel mit Scrollbar haben willst, musst/solltest du es in eine JScrollpane packen.

Momentan versuchst du ja AUF das JPanel eine JScrollbar DRAUFZUPACKEN
"scroll.add(scrollBar);" <--- Blödsinn


----------



## Ebenius (6. Mrz 2009)

Wie wäre es denn so? [HIGHLIGHT="Java"]final JPanel panel = new JPanel();
// ...

final JScrollPane scrollPane = new JScrollPane(panel);
scrollPane.setComponentOrientation(ComponentOrientation.RIGHT_TO_LEFT);[/HIGHLIGHT]
BTW: Das ist äußerst ungewöhnlich. Als Benutzer mag ich das in der Regel nicht, wenn die GUI-Komponenten aufgrund der Individualismusbedürfnisse des Programmierers an Stellen rumgammeln wo ich sie nicht erwarte. Es gibt sicher ein paar Fälle, wo man einen Scroll Bar auch mal links benötigt. Was ich sagen will: Überleg zweimal, ob das gut ist.

Ebenius


----------



## Spot84 (6. Mrz 2009)

@verjigorm:

ja das stimmt natürlich. ich wusste nur nicht wie ich anders linksbündige scrollbars bekomme.


@Ebenius:
Ich dank dir vielmals! das funktioniert super!  
das es nicht so günstig ist die scrollbar links anzuordnen seh ich auch so, nur leider geht das aufgrund einer vorgegebenen GUI nicht anders. 



Nochmal großes Danke an euch 2!!


----------

